# Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo Cigar Review - Good Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a very good smoke overall. The first 1/2" was a little harsh (maybe I over-toasted it). but after that the taste really mellowed out. I ...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo Cigar Review - Good Smoke


----------

